# UMLPlugin für Eclipse - Erfahrungsbericht



## Guest (28. Aug 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich suche ein UML-Plugin für Eclipse.

Insgesamt sollte es folgende Anforderungen erfüllen:

- kostenlos
- UML 2 - Unterstützung
- sollte aus Java-Code ein Klassendiagramm generieren können
- sollte aus einem Klassendiagramm Java-Code generieren können
- einigermaßen performant auch bei einer ordentlichen Anzahl von Klassen sein (~50 Entitäten)
- (benutzerfreundlich)

Als Kandidaten kommen für mich eUml und ArgoUML in Frage.
Hat jemand diese Tools über einen längeren Zeitraum bereits eingesetzt?
Wie sieht die Performance mit diesen Tools aus? Dies ist denk ich ein nicht ganz uninteressantes Kriterium, da in einem Projekt schließlich Veränderungen und Erweiterungen stattfinden.

Gibt es eventuell noch bessere Freeware-Tools?

Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.


----------



## Verjigorm (28. Aug 2008)

http://www.omondo.de/
Free Edition

(grad nicht mehr Zeit zum berichten)


----------



## Guest (28. Aug 2008)

Ist eUML nicht die Weiterentwicklung von omondo?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2008)

Indirekt, ja.
Der Chefentwickler von Omondo hat sich damit verselbstständigt.
Ist IMO das bessere Plugin.


----------



## Guest (28. Aug 2008)

Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit eUML hinsichtlich Performance und Usability?


----------



## Guest (18. Sep 2008)

Kennt noch jemand ein gutes UMLPlugin für Eclipse außer eUML und Omondo, welches zu empfehlen ist? Der Einsatz von eUML zeigt, dass es zu Zwecken von OOA und OOD nicht geeignet ist, da dort zu viele Fehler bezüglich Refactoring und Reverse Engeneering auftreten. Außerdem ist die Performance nicht hinnehmbar.
Omondo ist diesbezüglich zwar besser, allerdings ist in der freien Version das Reverse Engeneering eingeschränkt.


----------



## GerhardSchröder (12. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde das Thema gerne noch einmal aufgreifen und fragen, was sich hier bis zum heutigen Tage getan hat.
Was ist mit den Model Development Tools (MDT) des Eclipse-Projekts? Sind die schon eine Alternative?

Würde mich über etwas Feedback freuen.


----------



## maki (12. Apr 2011)

GerhardSchröder hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde das Thema gerne noch einmal aufgreifen und fragen, was sich hier bis zum heutigen Tage getan hat.
> Was ist mit den Model Development Tools (MDT) des Eclipse-Projekts? Sind die schon eine Alternative?
> ...


Bei MDSD geht es nicht unbedingt um ein "UML Tool", daher ist deine Frage nicht wirklich passend zum Thread 

Du suchst wohl EMF: Eclipse Modeling Framework (EMF) - Tutorial


----------



## GerhardSchröder (12. Apr 2011)

Hallo maki,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
In erster Linie suche ich erst einmal ein Programm, mit dem ich UML-Diagramme erstellen kann. Da habe ich mich wohl etwas blöd ausgedrückt.
Als erstes benötige ich das Klassendiagramm. Schön und bequem wäre ein Eclipse-Plugin, wie ich denke.
Auf der Seite, die du genannt hast, gibt es auch ein Tutorial UML with Eclipse welches das Plugin UML2 Tools benutzt, welches wiederum Teil des Model Development Tool - Projekts ist. 
Hier im Forum gibt es ja eigentlich genügend Threads zu dem Thema, aber alle die ich gefunden habe, sind ca. 2 Jahre alt. Deshalb auch die Frage nach der Aktualität. Mich würde halt einfach interessieren, was man als weit verbreitet ansehen kann und wo sich eine Einarbeitung lohnt.
Ich habe auch einen kurzen Blick auf den Artikel in deinem Link geworfen. Aber noch nicht so ganz verstanden, worum es dabei geht. Könntest Du mir das evtl. in knappen Worten erklären? Anhand der Bilder kann ich erkennen, dass man damit auch Diagramme erstellen kann. Inwiefern besteht da die Verbindung zu UML?

Vielen Dank


----------



## maki (12. Apr 2011)

UML ist die Unified Modelling Language, also eine Sprache mit der man verschiedene Modelle (Klassendiagramm, Objektdiagramm, Use-Case, usw.) beschreiben kann.
Das sog. Meta Modell ist dabei vorgegeben und damit fest, man kann "nur" noch solche Modelle erstellen.
Das Meta Modell legt die Grundregeln fest, die Modelle müssen alle diese Grundregeln einhalten.
Früher hatte man sowas CASE (Computer Aided Software Engineering) genannt.

Ein anderes Beispiel für eine festes Meta Modell ist die SysML, besteht zu ca. 90% aus UML plus ein paar Erweiterungen.

Bei MDSD (Model Driven Software Development) ist es etwas anders, da kann man sich seine eigenen Meta Modelle erstellen, und wiederum Modelle (welche die Regeln dieser Meta Modelle einhalten und wenn nicht gibt es einen Fehler), daraus kann man dann wiederrum Code generieren lassen.
Diese eigenen Meta Modelle können, müssen aber nix mit der UML zu tun haben, die eigentlichen Modelle auch nicht. Es gibt zB. auch rein textuelle Modellierungssprachen.

Mit EMF kann man produktiv Meta Modelle (ECore) und Modelle erzeugen, und daraus dann Javacode erzeugen.
EMF wird sehr oft in Eclipse RCP Projekten verwendet, ist also aktuell und ausgereift.
Man erstellt zuerst sein Meta Modell und dann zB. sein Domänenmodell und lässt daraus Java Code generieren.
Basierend auf EMF gibt es zB. SysML/UML Modellierungstools, wie Topcased.


----------



## code404 (12. Apr 2011)

Topcased - Home


----------



## schalentier (12. Apr 2011)

Ich empfehle immer UML Tool for Fast UML Diagrams  (gibts auch als Eclipse Plugin) oder Dia a drawing program

Beide sind vor allem eines: einfach und sau schnell. Allerdings koennen beide, soweit ich weis, keinen Code generieren oder reversen.


----------



## GerhardSchröder (12. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

@maki
Das bringt etwas Licht ins Dunkle. So wie sich das anhört, dürfte EMF für meine Bedürfnisse im Moment etwas zu mächtig sein.

@schalentier
Danke, UMLet werde ich wohl mal neben den UML2 Tools aus dem Tutorial von Lars Vogel ausprobieren und dann eine Entscheidung fällen.


----------



## tuttle64 (12. Apr 2011)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:


> omondo.de
> Free Edition
> 
> (grad nicht mehr Zeit zum berichten)




auf meinem rechner wird obige seite mit Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; de; rv:1.9.2.16) Gecko/20110319 Firefox/3.6.16 nicht richtig angezeigt, musste ie nehmen.


----------

